# Tag colors?



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

A yellow tag (seal) here means the meter was booted by West Penn Power.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> A yellow tag (seal) here means the meter was booted by West Penn Power.


What does booted mean? The meter I am looking at is up and running at a residence but just has yellow seal/tag on the meter-base. I usually see clear, grey,and red but not yellow.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Booted means they put insulators on the load side of meter to turn power off,usually because of late payments. W.P.P.'s normal seal is grey. First Energy's normal color is yellow.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I know my POCO in Wisconsin. The grey ou clear one is normal useage but with red tag that gernally tell us that is booted and we can NOT touch the red tag until it clear from POCO first.

But if you do see bleu tags that will give us a head up that is C/T socket or transsocket unit.

Not sure if I did remember the Yellow tags were used for tempory useage but I belive they do change over the years.

But over here in EDF ( French POCO ) the red tags will always be booted at the cutoff point but yellow tags genrally warn the uility side is active but meter is booted.

Either bleu or clear is common for normal power mode.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry, I was playing with my font size. Didn't mean to yell.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Sorry, I was playing with my font size. Didn't mean to yell.


That allright as long you adjusted the font size to suit the best for your monitour or other devices .

Hey Bob.,

Did your POCO have gaz divison did they do use the yellow tag on gaz meter or not?

I know it used to be over here in one of my POCO but they went to the barrel lock that useally stop them in track.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Our gas companies are separate,but they shut the curb box off and use a barrel lock.


----------

